# Dogs running WILD!



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Stark, Zefra and I went to my parents house last weekend for the holiday. The dogs had a great time running wild on their property, swimming, chasing critters and just being dogs. No training last weekend at all. 


Zefra jumping up? No way, say it isn't so! 



























I think the most fun they had was chasing the sprinkler.


















The "Wild Winds" dogs are KNOWN for one major thing around these parts; their LOVE of water!






















































My regal "old man", even though he is only 3 years old, he is mature beyond his years these days.









Love the big tough guy with his itty bitty pink cuz. 









Zefra being... Zefra.. and trying to steal the ball from Stark.









And Stark not giving in that easily!









The chase is ON! (This is what both my dogs live for - to RUN!)


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

And some posed photo's



























And a natural stack from Stark who was eying a bird.









And a few stacked Zeffie photo's




































Thanks for looking!


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

What awesome pics!!!!!!!! Makes me want to run out and get a kiddie pool!  Beautiful dogs.


----------



## sirius (Dec 15, 2010)

Gorgeous dogs! Lol, my dogs won't even place one paw into a kitty pool.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Beautiful pics! I'm so jealous of all that space to run in, too!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Thoroughly enjoyed the gorgeous dogs in action and great pics.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

You have lovely dogs! Loved the photos.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Love these guys :wub:


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Great pics-love the stack of Stark!!!


----------



## mwiacek10 (Nov 8, 2010)

Those are some very happy pups! Very nice pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Love love LOVE those pictures! 

I always feel so badly for dogs that can only go out on leash and never get to feel the joys of really RUNNING and play at top speed.

Gorgeous dogs too.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks everyone.

They just love going to my parents house, so much to explore and they get to just be silly and be spoiled. 

Maggie, I live in an apartment building but these two are hardly ever on leash. We are always exploring new places around here. Best part about this particular city is that there are a zillion and one places to hike just minutes from each other!

There are a few dogs in our building that have NEVER been off lead, when I tell the owners about these places to hike or fields to allow the dogs to run and play or whatever, they won't do it... very, very sad.


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

chelle said:


> What awesome pics!!!!!!!! Makes me want to run out and get a kiddie pool!  Beautiful dogs.


What? You don't have one?!? 


Great pics! I find watching dogs running free and just being dogs to be one of the greatest joys in the world. It does wonders for them.


----------



## jermnang (Jun 26, 2011)

Awesome pictures!
Bella loves the sprinkler too, she will play with it until the sun goes down.
But, I have to go get a kiddie pool, it's going to be a scorcher here in Houston this summer; she would love it!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Your beautiful babies looked like they were having a blast. Thanks for sharing with us, awesome pictures.


----------



## mosul210 (Mar 23, 2012)

Wow some great action shots, thanks for sharing.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Wow, gorgeous, fun photos! Stark's structure is too ideal. Can you post his pedigree? What a handsome dog!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Nice! Looks like they're having a great time together running wild.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

awesome pictures! its crazy to see how Zefra has grown!


----------



## Todd (Sep 6, 2004)

Absolutely great pics...thanks for sharing!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

DianaM said:


> Wow, gorgeous, fun photos! Stark's structure is too ideal. Can you post his pedigree? What a handsome dog!


Thanks, he is very much easty-westy, is a bit cow-hocked but I love him just the same. 

Here's his pedigree; I am a HUGE fan of his top half, the bottom leaves a lot to be desired, but I didn't know any better and his mother is the sweetest as can be. :wub:

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=615149


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Aw what a wonderful owner YOU are! Happy and gawjeous pups! <3


----------



## tank101 (Mar 30, 2012)

Great pictures!! I love both of your dogs but if Zefra goes missing it wasnt me


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

tank101 said:


> Great pictures!! I love both of your dogs but if Zefra goes missing it wasnt me


How dare you. She is mine!

I mean... Auntie Angel would never kidnap baby Zefra...............


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

LOVE.

Stark is handsome as the devil, but boy... Leave it to the bitch to steal the show.  Just like a true woman, heh. 

Elisabeth, how old is Zephra again? Rocket loves loves loves water too, but when I left him for 5 minutes a couple of weeks ago to go put my fish in the oven quickly, I came back to his kiddie pool (less than a month old, hard plastic) draining because there was a nice hole torn in the side. Sigh. :elevenmonthsold: I know he will outgrow this...

Oh I see. NVMND. Instead: when did she outgrow it? Lol


----------



## Leika 11 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi elisabeth,

I REALLY enjoyed watching the images you posted.

Great dogs and BEAUTIFUL environment, too!!!

Heartfelt greetings to you in Ontario.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Haha... Thanks everyone!

Auntie Angel, you KNOW Zefra and how crazy she is.. maybe warn all these people who THINK they want her... LMAO! 

Zefra was a year old on April 15, so just a month over one year. She is still VERY puppy in her behaviour and thinking. Hunter, (Wild Wolf's 1 year old) was way more mature than her at even 6 months of age and he's a male.. lol.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

What a wonderful series of shots! Stark and Zefra complement each other so well! The pic of Zefra sitting on the edge of the kiddie pool made me chckle. What a fun dog!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

great pictures! your dogs are just beautiful, loved that 1st picture with the natural stack, NICE!


----------



## Midnight12 (Jan 6, 2012)

Great pics of your beautiful dogs, loved the water shots. My shepherd who passed away in dec loved playing in the hose and was wet all summer. My new one wants nothing to do with it. I miss seeing that


----------



## GSDkid (Apr 19, 2011)

That's a huge yard! They look like they enjoyed the moment very much. Makes me want to run and wrestle right along with them.


----------

